# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Oxycontin (hoge dosis)

## Shemey

Hallo allemaal!

Ik zag dat er al een topic was over oxycontin, maar heb er toch nog 1 gestart.

Ik moet over 2 weken gaan afkicken van oxycontin (120 a 160 mg per dag..) ben zelf 20 jaar. En zit er enorm tegenop.. Ik mag thuis niet afkicken omdat het te hoge dosis is dus word opgenomen in ziekenhuis en krijg daardoor wel infuus enz. Hierbij heb ik de vraag hebben jullie dat zelf al eens mee gemaakt om echt in ziekenhuis af te kicken en met zo'n hoge dosis en hoe gaat dat precies? Zelf zei de arts wel van dat we in 1 keer stoppen en dan met andere medicatie gaan kijken..

Het liefst hoop ik dat niemand dit heeft ervaart, want het is natuurlijk vreselijk dit..

----------


## Agnes574

Amai, das wel een héél hoge dosis!!!
Ik wens je héél erg veel sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Ik zelf heb dit nog nooit meegemaakt, maar ik ben er zeker van dat je in ziekenhuis goed word opgevolgd.


Hier een kort gedichtje voor je....

Als je verdriet heb of pijn,
denk dan aan al die mensen die je het beste wensen en in gedachte bij je zijn.



Heel veel sterkte toegewenst!

----------


## Shemey

@Agnes; Dat is het inderdaad, en vooral op m'n leeftijd. Daarom heb ik juist de stap genomen om te stoppen! 
@Dotito; Ik hoop het ook, ik ben eigenlijk best bang! En uw gedicht vind ik super mooi!

----------


## Shemey

Verder niemand ervaring?

----------


## Agnes574

Helaas heb ik hier geen ervaring mee ... ik hoop dat één dezer dagen iemand je verhaal leest en zich er in herkent; zodat deze je met ervaringen kan helpen.
Sterkte!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Shemney,

Ik heb er ook geen ervaring mee, dus hopelijk reageert er nog iemand die wel ervaring heeft!
Heel veel succes en sterkte gewenst in elk geval, lijkt me wel moeilijk om zo af te kicken, maar zoals Dotito zegt in een ziekenhuis wordt je goed gevolgd en is er direct hulp als het niet goed gaat  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Shemey

Helaas vandaag gebeld door ziekenhuis. Arts is ziek, dus moet nu 1 week later. Baal wel hoor.. Want had er al geestelijk een beetje op voorbereid...

Ben trouwens benieuwd of ik wel slaappillen mag gebruiken, voordat ziekenhuis gelijk denkt dat ik daar verslaafd aan raak..

Zit ook beetje met 1 probleem, laatste 2 weken gaat super slecht. Veel pijn en in de nacht wakker worden enz. Maar als ik mijn morfine moet verhogen, 120 mg : 2 = 60 mg erbij dus dat is wel erg veel. Dan kom ik op 180 mg uit. Heb iemand daar wel eens ervaring mee gehad met zo'n hoge dosis? Ja ik weet het is hoog voor mijn leeftijd, maar kan helaas bijna niks meer.. Alleen in bed liggen en dan nog veel pijn hebben..

----------


## badcusters

> Hallo allemaal!
> 
> Ik zag dat er al een topic was over oxycontin, maar heb er toch nog 1 gestart.
> 
> Ik moet over 2 weken gaan afkicken van oxycontin (120 a 160 mg per dag..) ben zelf 20 jaar. En zit er enorm tegenop.. Ik mag thuis niet afkicken omdat het te hoge dosis is dus word opgenomen in ziekenhuis en krijg daardoor wel infuus enz. Hierbij heb ik de vraag hebben jullie dat zelf al eens mee gemaakt om echt in ziekenhuis af te kicken en met zo'n hoge dosis en hoe gaat dat precies? Zelf zei de arts wel van dat we in 1 keer stoppen en dan met andere medicatie gaan kijken..
> 
> Het liefst hoop ik dat niemand dit heeft ervaart, want het is natuurlijk vreselijk dit..


Nou wil je niet ontmoedigen maar een keer meegemaakt in het ziekenhuis in een keer gestopt met Oxycontin de hel op aarde erger dan dat heb ik nog niet meegemaakt gebruik nu een lichtere dosis twee keer per dag 20mg en dat houd me lekker in het gevoel maar wens je sterkte je zult het nodig hebben!!1

----------


## badcusters

> Verder niemand ervaring?


Helaas wel ervaring mee ook i nhet ziekenhuis afgekickt destijds maar was echt cold turkey en geen pretje ik ben compleet doorgedraaid i nhet ziekenhuis uiteindelijk bleek dat je helemaal niet in een keer mocht stoppen dus pas op je kan beter afbouwen naar lichtere dosis ineens stoppen is krankzinnig en dat trek je niet!!! maar ik wens je desalnietemin sterkte maar pas op als het niet gaat ingrijpen

----------


## Shemey

> Helaas wel ervaring mee ook i nhet ziekenhuis afgekickt destijds maar was echt cold turkey en geen pretje ik ben compleet doorgedraaid i nhet ziekenhuis uiteindelijk bleek dat je helemaal niet in een keer mocht stoppen dus pas op je kan beter afbouwen naar lichtere dosis ineens stoppen is krankzinnig en dat trek je niet!!! maar ik wens je desalnietemin sterkte maar pas op als het niet gaat ingrijpen


Ik ben nu vanaf 3 juli al volledig afgekickt van de oxycontin. Ik ben echt super blij dat ik dit heb gedaan, want het is en blijft troep!

Ik ben in 1 keer afgekickt in het ziekenhuis (120 mg pd) en kreeg een infuus ketamine. Dus was echt letterlijk stoned, maar ik heb totaal GEEN pijn gehad!

Ik moest eigenlijk 1 week blijven, maar mocht de 5e dag al naar huis, omdat het super ging. Uiteindelijk ging het thuis wel de eerste paar dagen slecht, omdat ik natuurlijk geen infuus meer had en de ontwenning er nog steeds was. Maar na een 1 week ging het super en kon ik echt alles doen. Sindsdien geen 1 oxycontin meer genomen en ben super blij! Ik ben er van overtuigd dat oxycontin eigenlijk voor een probleem wat kortdurig is en geen chronische ziektes. Omdat je om de zoveel tijd toch weer omhoog moet, en je lichaam er toch aan went. 

Een maand later ben ik ook gestopt met neurontin, maar dan thuis. En dat vond ik echt een hel! Toen echt een rot tijd gehad, dus kan u ervaring wel begrijpen! 

Na 8 maanden merk ik wel dat mijn lichaam nog steeds is gewent aan hoge dosis medicatie. Ik reageer niet op lagere dosis. Ik denk dat het echt komt omdat ik zoveel pillen (32 pillen pd) nam en gewoon net te laat was.

----------


## wiesandersen

Ik neem 2 jaar Oxicontin 3 x p/d ben willekeurig aan afbouw begonnen. Misselijkheid is het grootste probleem. Je zal zeggen dat dat niks is maar vergeet het maar :Frown: .
Kent iemand datzelfde verschijnsel ?

Wies

----------

